# How hard are you REALLY working to promoting your site...



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Well I have spent the last two weeks promoting my site, by that I mean going into forums, facebook, myspace and livejournal to promote my site and I am just exhausted but I know I can do more.

I hear alot of talk about others who use these methods to promote.. but Id be interested to know......

How hard are you really working on these promoting methods? And how much is the results paying off for you?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think you're doing a lot already. I added our URL and some business description on all our vehicles, using vinyl stickers.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

put a bannerb on some of the sites


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Banner click through rates are minuscule. Highly targeted PPC Google/MSN campaigns and SEO'd sites are the key.

Theoretically, if you do your PPC correctly, you can pour in an infinite amount of money, as you will always make X return on X investment (the X varying of course). If you manage keywords at the marginals, you will do very well.


----------



## Chido01 (Sep 1, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> Banner click through rates are minuscule. Highly targeted PPC Google/MSN campaigns and SEO'd sites are the key.


MonkeyLantern, this is surely a stupid question but, what are PPCs and SEOs???


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

People are even using XBOX live nowadays. The game second life is another way to do it online. It might not be worth it, though! Who knows. 

Opening a new thread on this matter.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t37202.html#post217276


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

blackSheep77 said:


> MonkeyLantern, this is surely a stupid question but, what are PPCs and SEOs???


PPC = Pay Per Click (Google Adwords ets....ie the sponsored links at the top and right side of results pages). 

SEO = Search Engine Optimisation (a whole slew of things such as good coding, good tagging, good site maps etc that influence your natural search rank in search engine results).


They're the two sources of search engine traffic, the major method most people will find your site.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It sounds like you've put in alot of time recently but you haven't received the right results yet. It may just be too soon. Solid SEO takes time. Do you have site stats? Now might be a good time to analyse what traffic you're getting and moniter any changes.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Also realize that your niche customer base might not be as Web savvy as you would like. I have one niche that averages 20 hits per day no matter how much effort I put into it and another niche that I don't have to do any work at all and I get 150 hits a day and if I paid for adwords I could probably break the bank and still not max out the traffic I can gain just by throwing money at PPC programs.

Suggestions that are good for non-web niches... 


go to stores and post business cards on the bulletin boards.
Create Craigs list ads
Look into Newspaper and magazine ads
Go vend at events specific to your niche
Join Networking groups specific to your customer base
Donate items to charities related to your niche and give lots of cards out for the event where the donations will be sold.
Become a sponsor for an event related to your niche


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

stuffnthingz said:


> Also realize that your niche customer base might not be as Web savvy as you would like.


My niche market are internet techno geeks. They're as internet savvy as they come I assure you 

But a nice point to bring up for those who may be reading whose markets are not so technically minded when it comes to the "intarweb"


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

SunEmbroidery said:


> It sounds like you've put in alot of time recently but you haven't received the right results yet..


Not really, the store is going to be open for business soon. Im just doing my homework and ensuring a good "kick start"  Hence why I brought up the topic to see what others are scrambling to do to try and scatch out some traffic


----------

